
NSA contractor stole 50TB of data over 20 years, prosecutors say - molecule
https://news.vice.com/story/nsa-contractor-stole-10000-gigs-of-data-over-20-years-prosecutors-say
======
matheweis
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645210)

------
DrScump
Link goes to a completely unrelated story.

~~~
grzm
Looks like the same article to me. Perhaps the bold pull quote “I’ve seen
pretty much all your tech secrets” is throwing you? Personally I find the
large size difference between that and the small title text immediately below
it a bit confusing, but I think the link is correct.

~~~
DrScump
I just said "goes to an unrelated story" not that you made any mistake.
Clearly the keywords in the title _should have_ yielded the correct page
directly, given the lack of fragment identifier use.

~~~
grzm
I clicked on the link above and went directly to the article. It looks like
Ghostery blocked for me the extra content you're seeing. Yeah, without the
extra blocking that's really annoying!

